# Wer ist als Raucher jetzt mal auf E-Zigarretten umgestiegen ?



## Adi1 (18. Juli 2019)

Wie sieht Ihr das?

Grundsätzlich ist ja beides nicht so ganz ohne.


----------



## aloha84 (18. Juli 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wie sieht Ihr das?
> 
> Grundsätzlich ist ja beides nicht so ganz ohne.



Ich bin Raucher.
Umsteigen halte ich für quatsch --> aufhören ist die Lösung.


----------



## fipS09 (18. Juli 2019)

Bin seit über 2 Jahren umgestiegen, möchtest du was bestimmtes wissen?


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2019)

Ich habs mal für ein paar Wochen probiert. Hat aber nicht viel gebracht.


----------



## Dragon AMD (18. Juli 2019)

Bin auch umgestiegen. Zigaretten schmecken nicht mehr und sind teuer.

Mit E-Zigarette ist es günstiger und gesünder als mit Zigarette.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fipS09 (18. Juli 2019)

Ob es wirklich gesünder ist wird die Zeit zeigen, aber ich fühle mich besser und spare Geld


----------



## aSt3rOiD (18. Juli 2019)

Bin seit 5 Jahren Dampfer und habe keinerlei gesundheitliche Einschränkungen wie beim Rauchgenuss. Kann es jedem Raucher nur empfehlen. Natürlich ist gerade in der Umstiegsphase eine gute Beratung ein absolutes Muß.
Am besten Du suchst Dir einen Offliner wo man sich viel Zeit für Dich nimmt und auch entsprechend berät. Leider gibt es viele schwarze Schafe die einfach nur ihr Zeug verkaufen wollen, wenn Du so jemanden triffst...ab in den nächsten Offliner denn ohne gute Beratung schaffst Du den Umstieg eher schwierig. Und es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, besonders gesundheitlich wirst Du mit Sicherheit einen Unteschied feststellen.


----------



## kero81 (18. Juli 2019)

Hab auch aufgehört zu Rauchen und Dampfe jetzt. Größter Pluspunkt, man stinkt nicht mehr so unendlich schlimm. Is echt Ekelhaft neben einem Raucher zu stehen, gerade jetzt im Sommer...


----------



## Dragon AMD (18. Juli 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ob es wirklich gesünder ist wird die Zeit zeigen, aber ich fühle mich besser und spare Geld


Naja bei einer Zigarette sind über 70 Stoffe krebserregend.

Beim Dampfen hast du 4 Stoffe.

Das kannst du googlen und dich informieren.



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fipS09 (18. Juli 2019)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Naja bei einer Zigarette sind über 70 Stoffe krebserregend.


Das sagt aber absolut nichts über andere Langzeitfolgen, abgesehen von Krebs aus. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich dampfe ja selbst, aber verharmlosen will ich es trotzdem nicht.
Richtige Langzeitstudien gibt es nicht wirklich, dafür ist die E-Zigarette zu kurz auf dem Markt. Vor der Einführung haben vermutlich wenige Leute jahrelang verdampftes Propylenglykol, Glycerin oder Lebensmittelaromen inhaliert.


----------



## Dragon AMD (18. Juli 2019)

Bei Zigaretten setzten sich Aterien und Lunge zu.

Beim Dampfen kommt das eher nicht.

Verharmlosen will ich das auch nicht nur in einer Zigarette ist ja nicht nur Tabak sondern auch Chemie.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (18. Juli 2019)

Das Wort "gesünder" hat in dem Zusammenhang rein garnix zu suchen, würde ja einen Zusammenhang mit etwas gesunden suggerieren.
Stattdessen wäre weniger ungesund angebrachter, wobei man natürlich ohne beiden am besten fährt.

Habe vier Jahre gedampft und echt Spass dabei gehabt, leider bekam mir es irgendwann nicht mehr, rasseln in der Lunge und Probleme mit den Nasenschleimhäuten und ich hab noch nicht mal viel gedampft, nichtmal 10ml am Tag.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2019)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Habe vier Jahre gedampft und echt Spass dabei gehabt, leider bekam mir es irgendwann nicht mehr, rasseln in der Lunge und Probleme mit den Nasenschleimhäuten und ich hab noch nicht mal viel gedampft, nichtmal 10ml am Tag.


Hast du dann ganz aufgehört?


----------



## Dragon AMD (18. Juli 2019)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Das Wort "gesünder" hat in dem Zusammenhang rein garnix zu suchen, würde ja einen Zusammenhang mit etwas gesunden suggerieren.
> Stattdessen wäre weniger ungesund angebrachter, wobei man natürlich ohne beiden am besten fährt.
> 
> Habe vier Jahre gedampft und echt Spass dabei gehabt, leider bekam mir es irgendwann nicht mehr, rasseln in der Lunge und Probleme mit den Nasenschleimhäuten und ich hab noch nicht mal viel gedampft, nichtmal 10ml am Tag.


Vielleicht hat dein Körper darauf reagiert.

Ist teilweise ähnlich wie bei Allergien.



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Juli 2019)

Bin kein sehr starker Raucher (will heißen: an durchschnittlichen Tagen 3 - 5 Zigaretten, häufiger auch mal mehrere Tage gar nicht, weil spontan kein Verlangen danach. Bei Kneipenabenden dann aber wiederum anderthalb Schachteln). Ich habe etwas gesucht, was man im Grunde beim Weggehen wie eine Zigarette rauchen kann. Quasi dauerhaft in der einen Hand ein Getränk, in der anderen die Kippe bzw. Pseudo-Kippe. Habe mir dazu die MyBlu geholt, weil ich keine Wissenschaft aus dem Ganzen machen will, keine Lust habe, mich mit der Technik und Liquids und all so 'nem Zeug auseinander setzen zu müssen. Aber so richtig war das für mich nichts... die Pods mit wenig Nikotin waren zu unbefriedigend (das "Halsgefühl" war nicht richtig), die mit viel Nikotin waren zu stark, das "Tabak"-Liquid schmeckt mir nicht und die anderen Liquids sind mir zu süß. Außerdem haben alle Pods irgendwann angefangen, undicht zu werden und dann hatte man dieses Zeug auf den Lippen. 
Bei mir scheint die "Gewohnheit" stärker zu sein als die Sucht. Vielleicht ist das Umsteigen genau deshalb bisher gescheitert bei mir. Das Nikotin kann man ersetzen bzw. sich auch über die Verdampfer zuführen. Aber das "Rauchgefühl" ist eben vollkommen anders.

Was die Gesundheits- bzw. Schädlichkeitsfrage angeht: selbst wenn E-Zigaretten nur halb so gesundheitsschädlich wie Tabak sind, wäre ja schon viel gewonnen... und im Umkehrschluss muss man es erstmal hinkriegen, noch ungesünder zu sein als Tabakzigaretten


----------



## Rage1988 (18. Juli 2019)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Mit E-Zigarette ist es günstiger und gesünder als mit Zigarette.



Wer hat dir das erzählt? 
Wenn, dann haben E-Zigaretten weniger Schadstoffe, weil kein Tabak verbrannt wird, aber was sie stattdessen verursachen, werden Langzeitstudien in einigen Jahren zeigen.
Nur weil jetzt noch weniger bekannt ist, als bei Zigaretten, heißt das nicht automatisch, dass es gesünder ist.

Wirklich gesünder (v.a. auch für den Geldbeutel) ist es gar nicht zu rauchen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juli 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> Hab auch aufgehört zu Rauchen und Dampfe jetzt. Größter Pluspunkt, man stinkt nicht mehr so unendlich schlimm. Is echt Ekelhaft neben einem Raucher zu stehen, gerade jetzt im Sommer...



Kurioserer Negativeffekt:

Bei uns ist in den Werkstätten rauchen erlaubt und dampfen verboten. Hintergrund: Es gibt eine Brandmeldeanlage die über das Laserprinzip funktioniert - ein Laserstrahl wird an der Hallendecke entlang ausgesendet, über einen Spiegel zurückgelenkt und von einem Empfänger registriert. Brennts --> Rauch --> Laserstrahl wird absorbiert --> Empfänger bekommt kein Signal mehr --> Alarm.
Das bisschen Zigarettenqualm ist dabei kein Problem - wenn aber zwei, drei Leute zusammenstehen und ne Runde mit ihren Hardcoredampfern rummachen steht die Feuerwehr vor der Tür (tatsächlich so geschehen).


----------



## Dragon AMD (18. Juli 2019)

Das ist richtig einige Alarmanlagen lösen bei E-Zigarette aus durch den Dampf.

Teilweise auch im Haus die kleinen Rauchmelder.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fipS09 (18. Juli 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Bei mir scheint die "Gewohnheit" stärker zu sein als die Sucht. Vielleicht ist das Umsteigen genau deshalb bisher gescheitert bei mir. Das Nikotin kann man ersetzen bzw. sich auch über die Verdampfer zuführen. Aber das "Rauchgefühl" ist eben vollkommen anders.


Wobei das durchaus durch die MyBlu sein kann, ich hab damals versucht mit einem Vype Pen umzusteigen, ist auch grandios gescheitert  Mit einer richtigen E-Zigarette und 40 investierten Euros hat es dann auf Anhieb geklappt.


----------



## kero81 (18. Juli 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kurioserer Negativeffekt:
> 
> Bei uns ist in den Werkstätten rauchen erlaubt und dampfen verboten.  Hintergrund: Es gibt eine Brandmeldeanlage die über das Laserprinzip  funktioniert - ein Laserstrahl wird an der Hallendecke entlang  ausgesendet, über einen Spiegel zurückgelenkt und von einem Empfänger  registriert. Brennts --> Rauch --> Laserstrahl wird absorbiert  --> Empfänger bekommt kein Signal mehr --> Alarm.
> Das bisschen Zigarettenqualm ist dabei kein Problem - wenn aber zwei,  drei Leute zusammenstehen und ne Runde mit ihren Hardcoredampfern  rummachen steht die Feuerwehr vor der Tür (tatsächlich so geschehen).



Hehe, ja die machen schon ordentlich Dampf.




Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Das ist richtig einige Alarmanlagen lösen bei E-Zigarette aus durch den Dampf.
> 
> Teilweise auch im Haus die kleinen Rauchmelder.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk



Nicht Alarmanlage mit Brandmeldeanlage verwechseln, nur weil ein Brandmelder Alarm schlägt.  Alarmanlagen schützen z.B. Fenster/Türen durch Magnetkontakte/Reedschalter. Da kann man so viel drauf Dampfen wie man will, die lösen davon nicht aus.


----------



## Elistaer (19. Juli 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kurioserer Negativeffekt:
> 
> Bei uns ist in den Werkstätten rauchen erlaubt und dampfen verboten. Hintergrund: Es gibt eine Brandmeldeanlage die über das Laserprinzip funktioniert - ein Laserstrahl wird an der Hallendecke entlang ausgesendet, über einen Spiegel zurückgelenkt und von einem Empfänger registriert. Brennts --> Rauch --> Laserstrahl wird absorbiert --> Empfänger bekommt kein Signal mehr --> Alarm.
> Das bisschen Zigarettenqualm ist dabei kein Problem - wenn aber zwei, drei Leute zusammenstehen und ne Runde mit ihren Hardcoredampfern rummachen steht die Feuerwehr vor der Tür (tatsächlich so geschehen).


Bei uns wegen Bauarbeiten passiert weil jemand vergessen hat die melder Gruppe abzuschalten.

An den te: am Anfang hatte ich eine kleine mit nur 2 ml liquid mittlerweile eine große ganz wichtig ist Beratung und die hatte ich auch so sehr gut. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Amon (19. Juli 2019)

Seit März nur noch dampfen und keine Kippen mehr. Bis jetzt hat das nur Vorteile kein Dreck mehr kein Gestank mehr morgens nicht mehr husten nach dem Aufstehen usw. Daz noch das Gewicht um schlappe 25 Kilo reduziert, also das macht sich in Verbindung echt bemerkbar. Dazu kommt dann noch dass Dampfen extrem günstiger ist als Rauchen.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Juli 2019)

Vielen Dank für eure zahlreichen Feedbacks. 

Als sehr starker Raucher bin ich jetzt mal auf eine E-Lunte umgestiegen,
mit der Hoffnung, irgendwann von dieser Nikotinsucht wegzukommen.

Nachdem ein totaler Rauchverzicht, Nikotinpflaster und dgl. zu keiner befriedigenden Lösung des Problems beitrugen,
der Wille war da - die Sucht aber größer ,
gehe ich jetzt mal diesen Weg.

Der Einstieg in die Dampferei ist zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürtig, aber machbar.

Wenn ich es etwas längerfristig sehe, dann denke ich,
mit zunehmender Reduzierung des Nikotingehaltes, wäre ein Ausstieg denkbar.


----------



## fipS09 (19. Juli 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Der Einstieg in die Dampferei ist zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürtig, aber machbar.


Gute Besserung ist mMn das wichtigste, nicht einfach das erstbeste Gerät an der Tanke kaufen


----------



## Bauschaum7 (19. Juli 2019)

Ich jogge jeden Tag im Autotunnel  ,  zählt das auch ?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (19. Juli 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure zahlreichen Feedbacks.
> 
> Als sehr starker Raucher bin ich jetzt mal auf eine E-Lunte umgestiegen,
> mit der Hoffnung, irgendwann von dieser Nikotinsucht wegzukommen.
> ...



Hat sich dein Körper nicht beim ersten Zug gewehrt und du musstest Husten   wenn du tief eingeatmet hast   ?


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Juli 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure zahlreichen Feedbacks.
> 
> Als sehr starker Raucher bin ich jetzt mal auf eine E-Lunte umgestiegen,
> mit der Hoffnung, irgendwann von dieser Nikotinsucht wegzukommen.
> ...



Dran bleiben, kenne genug Leute die damit sehr gut aufhören konnten oder aber das Dampfen zum Hobby gemacht haben. Gibt da ja verschiedene Geräte und Techniken.

Die Verbesserungen, gerade beim Schmecken oder Riechen kommen schon sehr zügig.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (19. Juli 2019)

solange man lebt  soll man Rauchen


----------



## Adi1 (19. Juli 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Hat sich dein Körper nicht beim ersten Zug gewehrt und du musstest Husten   wenn du tief eingeatmet hast   ?



Ja, das war ein Horror. 

Zudem ich noch ein Liquid mit einer hohen Nikotindosis ausgewählt hatte.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (19. Juli 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, das war ein Horror.
> 
> Zudem ich noch ein Liquid mit einer hohen Nikotindosis ausgewählt hatte.



Ich gönne es dir echt das du  von der Nikotinsucht wegkommst 

Aber was bringt dir das " Dampfen" tuuttuuttutut   jetzt   ,   außer das du dich jetzt wie ein Kleinkind fühlst  was  Ringe mit " Dampf "  aus dem Mund machen kannn  ?
Außerdem sieht es echt albern aus  ^^


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Juli 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, das war ein Horror.
> 
> Zudem ich noch ein Liquid mit einer hohen Nikotindosis ausgewählt hatte.



Der Grund ist ein anderer, in der Dampfe sind keine Stoffe, die deine verkohlten Flimmerhärchen /Schleimhaut betäuben, so wie das in Zigaretten der Fall ist. 
Gleichzeitig spülst du mit der Dampfe nun feuchte Luft auf deine Schleimhäute, welche vorher nur heißen Ruß kennengelernt haben.
Das der Körper den Moment nutzt um die alte Asche mal loszuwerden ist eher ein positiver Effekt.

Kann man sich alles anlesen, keine Hexerei. Gibt auch einige gut versteckte Videos zum Thema, allerdings auch sehr viel fragwürdigen Content von Leuten mit Meinungen aber wenig Erfahrung und noch weniger Wissen.



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich gönne es dir echt das du  von der Nikotinsucht wegkommst


Muss er gar nicht, wenn du dich nur 2 Minuten mit dem Thema befasst hättest anstatt hier rumzuspammen wüßtest du bereits, dass nur die enthaltenen Stoffe der Zigarette incl. dem Verbrennungsprozess ein Problem darstellen und nicht das Nikotin.

Vermutlich bist du einfach sehr sehr unerfahren in diesen Dingen und versuchst dass hier mit deiner aberwitzigen Art zu überspielen. Ich schätze mal 16, höchstens.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (19. Juli 2019)

Ich bin jetzt kein Fachmann  ,  aber was du als "Dampf" bezeichnest , ist glaub  nicht wirklich Dampf !   Dazu ist die Menge an Wasser viel zu gering  glaub ich


----------



## fipS09 (19. Juli 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt kein Fachmann  ,  aber was du als "Dampf" bezeichnest , ist glaub  nicht wirklich Dampf !   Dazu ist die Menge an Wasser viel zu gering  glaub ich


PHYSIK•TECHNIK

durch Wärmeeinwirkung aus seinem gewöhnlichen (meist flüssigen, auch festen) Aggregatzustand in einen (gewöhnlich unsichtbaren) gasförmigen Zustand übergegangener Stoff (besonders Wasser)

Flüssiges PG+VG+Aroma werden erhitzt und wechseln den Aggregatzustand.
Klingt nach meiner Laienhaften Einschätzung schon richtig.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Juli 2019)

@Bauschaum7 
Danke, dass du deine Inkompetenz gleich selbst offenlegst, den Fachmann hätte dir aber auch so niemand zugesprochen. Hier geht's ja nicht und Krepp Band und Verdünnung schnüffeln.


Es ist, um dein Halbwissen aufzufrischen Wasser. Ob man das als Nebel oder Dampf bezeichnet kannst du dir aussuchen.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Juli 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Der Grund ist ein anderer, in der Dampfe sind keine Stoffe, die deine verkohlten Flimmerhärchen /Schleimhaut betäuben, so wie das in Zigaretten der Fall ist.
> Gleichzeitig spülst du mit der Dampfe nun feuchte Luft auf deine Schleimhäute, welche vorher nur heißen Ruß kennengelernt haben.



Ja , so sehe ich das auch.

Als Umsteiger bin ich jetzt ein Suchender,

Welche Liquids benutzt ihr denn?

Klar , ist Geschmackssache,

Momentan nutze ich reine Tabakliquids.

Mit Erdbeere- oder Biergeschmack könnte ich jetzt nichts anfangen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (19. Juli 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> @Bauschaum7
> Danke, dass du deine Inkompetenz gleich selbst offenlegst, den Fachmann hätte dir aber auch so niemand zugesprochen. Hier geht's ja nicht und Krepp Band und Verdünnung schnüffeln.
> 
> 
> Es ist, um dein Halbwissen aufzufrischen Wasser. Ob man das als Nebel oder Dampf bezeichnet kannst du dir aussuchen.



Ich sehe schon , ihr seid auf einem Gesundheitstrip .   da kann ich natürlich nicht reinreden  ^^


----------



## Elistaer (19. Juli 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja , so sehe ich das auch.
> 
> Als Umsteiger bin ich jetzt ein Suchender,
> 
> ...


Ich mische meine liquid selber mit base 50PG/50VG und da Aroma rein mit 6% Nikotin.

Als DIY fertig aroma nehme ich jetzt von VapeHanse das Iced Berry. Von den Tabak bin ich schnell weg am besten teste ein paar verschiedene egal ob Frucht Gemüse usw.

Bei meinen ist immer Menthol mit dabei weil ich die frische mag. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## P2063 (19. Juli 2019)

Egal ob Rauch oder Dampf, sei einfach kein Arschloch das andere mit deinen Abgasen belästigt. (In der Öffentlichkeit zumindest, es ist einfach unhöflich sich mit Kippe oder Dampfe in die Riechweite anderer zu stellen. In den eigenen vier Wänden könnt ihr eure Gesundheit runinieren so viel ihr wollt.)



-Shorty- schrieb:


> @Bauschaum7
> 
> Es ist, um dein Halbwissen aufzufrischen Wasser.



Nein, es ist kein Wasser, sondern (neben den Aromastoffen) Propylenglykol und Glycerin.

Ersteres verursacht vereinzelt Reizungen von Augen und Rachen sowie allergische Reaktionen, zweites kann bei zu hoch eingestellten Temperaturen zu krebserregendem Acrylaldeyd verbrannt werden. Die hygroskopische Wirkung der Stoffe steigert die Dampfdichte mit der Feuchtigkeit aus der Umgebungsluft, aber das macht das was man da ausatmet nicht zu "fast reinem Wasserdampf" wie viele von den rücksichtslosen Paffern auf dem Bahnsteig die meinen das gelbe Viereck gelte für sie nicht immer so frech grinsend behaupten.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Juli 2019)

Ja ich wechsel auch immer mal durch, nutze hauptsächlich fruchtige Liquids mit bissl Frische. Die herberen Tabaknoten sind zu Beginn aber sicher ein guter Weg seine Gewohnheiten umzustellen. Später aber ruhig mal ein paar probieren, sonst entgeht dir was. Empfehlen könnte man Vieles, ist aber letztlich viel zu sehr von deinem eigenen Geschmack abhängig. Im Zweifel mal ein Shop in der Nähe suchen und deine Fragen oder Vorstellungen äußern, da kann man dir sicher was Empfehlen. In einigen Shops gibts auch die Möglichkeit einfach mal 100 Sorten durchzutesten, leider ist nach der 5ten Probe kaum noch ein Unterschied zu schmecken.

Ziemlich sicher habt ihr da was in Dresden, nur keine Scheu. 
Was für die einen Spielzeug ist, kann für andere der Wendepunkt in einer langen Raucherkarriere sein, bei mir etwas über 20 Jahre...


----------



## fipS09 (19. Juli 2019)

Ich dampfe hauptsächlich Red Astaire und Kaktusfeige  muss man selber ein wenig testen was man mag, Tiramisu zb fand ich absolut widerlich.


----------



## Elistaer (19. Juli 2019)

Such dir einen Dampfbulle, da habe ich auch am Anfang angefragt und werde immer gut beraten, meinen neuen verdammpfer habe ich da auch gekauft einen Crown 3 welcher auf meinem Smoke Mag Kit gute Dienste liefert. 

@fipS09 ich finde Melone oder Cocktail Aromen abartig aber so cassis bzw rote Früchte genial bis auf Erdbeere. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (20. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Hast du dann ganz aufgehört?



Ja so gut wie, dampfe und rauche nur noch gelegentlich, aus Gewohnheit halt, das ist aber auch okay so.

Aber dampfen ist ne sehr geile Sache um seinen Airflow im Gehäuse zu kontrollieren, jedenfalls wenn man nen Seitenfenster hat


----------



## Amon (20. Juli 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja , so sehe ich das auch.
> 
> Als Umsteiger bin ich jetzt ein Suchender,
> 
> ...


Das ist das schwierige an der ganzen Sache, das passende Liquid zu finden. Bis ich meines hatte, hat auch etwas gedauert. Mein "all day" ist mittlerweile die Black Queen aus den Checkmates von Dampf Lion (Schwarztee mit Zitrone und Minze). Für zwischendurch hab ich mir ein Fläschen Heisenberg angemischt und demnächst probier ich mal den White King aus, der reift gerade im Regal. Da fällt mir ein dass ich noch nwue Basis kaufen muss. [emoji3]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (20. Juli 2019)

ich danke Dir.


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Juli 2019)

Bin bei den Nasty-juice Liquids fündig geworden. Ob Mango, Johannisbeere oder saurer Apfel alles geil. Aber die haben zum einen ihren Preis und sind zum Anderen mit Coolada versetzt, nicht unbedingt das was man als Ex-Raucher sucht. Eher wenn man ganz gerne Shisha geraucht hat und lieber was fruchtiges sucht. Hab meine Dampfe knapp 6 Monate nach der letzten Zigarette gekauft, weil ich was für längere Autofahrten gesucht hab. Da war das Verlangen nach dem Tabakgeschmack als solches schon vorbei. Hatte mal ne Auswahl dieser Tom Clarks Liquids aus Berlin, einige schwören auf darauf weil die teilweise sehr herb sind. Meins wars aber nicht. Mr. Frosts Iced Grape ist auch noch so ein Tip. Aber wie du siehst, ich dampfe bunt.


----------



## Kelemvor (20. Juli 2019)

Okeeeey. dampfen also. Mach ich seit April 2009 weil ich keinen Bock mehr hatte immer raus in einen Dampferunterstand zu gehen auf der Arbeit. 
Der Komplettumstieg war nicht geplant ist einfach passiert. 
Probleme mit Raucherhusten, rasseln am morgen in der Lunge etc. waren nach ein paar Wochen Geschichte. Gehe ich heute zum Artzt wegen Lungenaufnahme/Funktion erkennt der Arzt nichtmal das ich früher 60+ Marlboros geraucht habe.
Schön für mich das es schmeckt, das Nikotin fast unwichtig geworden ist und die Beschäftigung mit dem Thema mir persönlich lange Zeit mehr Spass machte als PC Hardware. 
Wichtig ist das richtige Liquid zu finden, mein allday dampfe ich seit 9 Jahren mit kleinsten Aroma Veränderunegen. Experimente nur noch selten und nicht mehr wie früher X-Sorten an einem Tag probieren.

Einen rationalen Grund aufzuhören sehe ich genausowenig wie beim zocken am PC.
Der eine tunt seinen Rechner, ich probiere ab und an neue Wicklungen am Verdampfer aus.
Von diesen neuen kleinen, achso praktischen  Podsystemen halte ich gar nichts. 

Btw, entgegen der meisten heutigen Dampfer brauche ich keine fett sichtbaren Wolken, aber der Druck muss schon stimmen. ausserdem komme ich mit den heutigen Glyzerin lastigen( viel Glyzerin, viel Dampf)
nicht klar, muss mich dauernd räuspern und bleibe bei meiner persönlichen 70% PG, 25%VG, 5% Wasser Basis. Stört die Umwelt weniger, mir, und die Fensterscheiben verschmieren weniger.
Klingt vielleicht komisch ist aber so.

PG: weniger haltbarer dampf in der Luft, stärkerer "flash"/Druck auf der Lunge, Aromen kommen besser raus
VG: Viel Dampf, der sich auch länger im Raum hält, samtiger beim inhalieren. Aromen kommen schwächer raus. Bei mir bei Konzentrationen >30% räuspern *hmmch*

Theoretisch kann sich jeder seine Basismischung prozentual zusammenmischen das es perfekt passt. 

Ohhhh...ist doch ein wenig lang geworden, war halt lange Zeit ein Thema für mich.

PS: Wegen der Brandmelder Geschichte. soo schnell lösen die nicht aus. Da werden wohl ein paar mehr Dampfer mit viiiiiel Glyzerin rumgestanden haben.
prüfe ich mal mangels passender Aerosol Dose Brandmelder mit meiner Dampfe muss ich auf den Stuhl und mit der Hand den Melder ein bisschen abdecken und ihn direkt andampfen.
Aber ok, nicht alle Melder sind gleich, manchmal sind leider auch Dampfer rücksichtslos und wetteifern miteinander um die dickste Wolke.
auch grabenkriege wie AMD/Intel/Nvidia gibts genauso bei Dampferhardware.
 Enthusiasten sind wohl bei jedem Thema gleich bescheuert.


----------



## Adi1 (22. Juli 2019)

Nö, ist nicht zu lang.

Danke für deine Erklärung


----------



## colormix (22. Juli 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Bin seit über 2 Jahren umgestiegen, möchtest du was bestimmtes wissen?



Das erklärt einiges .


----------



## colormix (22. Juli 2019)

ich halte von diesen E. Zigaretten nichts weil da kommen wieder andere Schadstoffe mit rein, 
entweder Richtig rauchen ,   das rauchen einschränken 
 oder lassen,   vor allem losen Tabak nehmen  mit Zigaretten Hülsen weil der weniger bis garicht  mit Parfümstoffen nicht belastet ist .


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Juli 2019)

Als Nichtumsteiger bist du hier falsch, siehe Threadtitel. Brauchst hier auch niemanden mit deinem Halbwissen beeindrucken, einfach zu Dingen äußern die du weißt und nicht glaubst. 
Mfg


----------



## colormix (22. Juli 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Als Nichtumsteiger bist du hier falsch, siehe Threadtitel. Brauchst hier auch niemanden mit deinen Halbwissen beeindrucken, einfach zu Dingen äußern die du weißt und nicht glaubst.
> Mfg



Das hat mit halb-wissen überhaupt nichts zu tun was du wieder versuchst einzureden , wir hatten das mal mit den E.Zigaretten ausprobiert und danach waren alle sehr >>Unkonzentriert<< , dann wanderten die E Zigaretten in den Müll,
es gibt Leute die merken das wenn man auf ein mal Unkonzentriert wird und es gibt Leute die merken das nicht .


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Juli 2019)

Schade für dich. Dann ist das offenbar keine Option für ein gesünderes Leben. Bleiben dir nur die üblichen Wege aufzuhören.


----------



## fipS09 (22. Juli 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Schade für dich. Dann ist das offenbar keine Option für ein gesünderes Leben. Bleiben dir nur die üblichen Wege aufzuhören.


Hat Marlboro eine Faxnummer?


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Juli 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Hat Marlboro eine Faxnummer?



Das weiß ich nicht, aber die BZgA vermutlich schon.


----------



## Torben456 (22. Juli 2019)

Also ich dampfe jetzt seit 5 Jahren regelmäßig. Ich habe aber direkt mit dem Selbstwicklen angefangen, so ein Podsystem kann man mal zwischen durch nutzen, aber um für den Anfang ordentlich mit Nikotin versorgt zu werden, würde ich ruhig ein DTL (Direct to Loung) oder auch Sub-Ohm Gerät empfehlen. Und psar nicht am Nikotin, wenn du viel geraucht hast, fang ruhig mit 6mg an, das kratzt zwar am Anfang wie Sau, aber da gewöhnt man sich dran. Und keine Angst, das kratzen ist nicht so schlimm wie alle denken, ist halt einfach kein Stoff drin wie in einer Zigarette der das kratzen lindert. Pure unbearbeiteten Tabak kann man auch nicht rauchen, ohne ihn zu behandeln. 

Es ist auf jeden Fall wichtig das du zu Anfang noch gut mit Nikotin versorgt wirst um nicht nach ein paar Tagen zur Zigarette zu greifen, eine Zigarette hat deutlich mehr als handelsübliches Liquid. Die Wirkung des Nikotins ist auch anders, du bekommst keinen direkten Flash, sondern es gelangt langsam in deinen Körper, auch wenn man denkt das durch die dicken Wolken, Unmengen an Nikotin in den Körper kommen, dies ist aber falsch.


----------



## colormix (22. Juli 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Schade für dich. Dann ist das offenbar keine Option für ein gesünderes Leben.



Gar nicht Rauchen   oder das Rauchen stark einschränken .

Rauchen: Wie gefaehrlich sind E-Zigaretten? | NDR.de - Ratgeber - Gesundheit


----------



## Venom89 (22. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Das hat mit halb-wissen überhaupt nichts zu tun was du wieder versuchst einzureden , wir hatten das mal mit den E.Zigaretten ausprobiert und danach waren alle sehr >>Unkonzentriert<< , dann wanderten die E Zigaretten in den Müll,
> es gibt Leute die merken das wenn man auf ein mal Unkonzentriert wird und es gibt Leute die merken das nicht .



War das evtl zu der Zeit, wo sich dein PC selbstständig aufgerüstet hat? 



fipS09 schrieb:


> Hat Marlboro eine Faxnummer?







colormix schrieb:


> Gar nicht Rauchen   oder das Rauchen stark einschränken .



Wie dein Datenvolumen?


----------



## fipS09 (22. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Gar nicht Rauchen   oder das Rauchen stark einschränken .
> 
> Rauchen: Wie gefaehrlich sind E-Zigaretten? | NDR.de - Ratgeber - Gesundheit



Da hast du doch selbst des Rätsels Lösung zitiert:


> Elektrische Zigaretten gelten als harmlose Alternative zu klassischen Tabakzigaretten. In Deutschland hat nach einer Studie der Uni Mainz schon jeder Achte eine E-Zigarette geraucht. Zu den gesundheitlichen Folgen gibt es erst wenige Studien. *Sie zeigen, dass E-Zigaretten weniger schädlich sind als Tabakzigaretten.* Das bedeutet allerdings nicht, dass elektrische Zigaretten unschädlich sind. Und sie können die Hemmschwelle zum Zigarettenrauchen senken.



Natürlich sind sie im Vergleich zu garnicht rauchen trotzdem schädlicher


----------



## Poulton (22. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> vor allem losen Tabak nehmen  mit Zigaretten  Hülsen weil der weniger bis garicht  mit Parfümstoffen nicht belastet  ist .


Wenn man keine Ahnung hat... Der Feinschnitt ist genauso mit Zusatzstoffen  versehen wie die Zigaretten, außer es steht was von frei von allem  drauf. Aber das gibt es auch bei normalen Zigaretten.
BMEL  -  Tabakzusatzstoffe
Kann ja jeder selbst nach der "Marke" suchen die er raucht.


----------



## colormix (22. Juli 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat... Der Feinschnitt ist genauso mit Zusatzstoffen  versehen wie die Zigaretten, außer es steht was von frei von allem  drauf. Aber das gibt es auch bei normalen Zigaretten.
> BMEL  -  Tabakzusatzstoffe
> Kann ja jeder selbst nach der "Marke" suchen die er raucht.



ja eben   dann kannst auch hinten beim Auto am Auspuff schnuppern ,
da haste wenigstens noch einen Rußpartikel Filter .
Es hat mit diesen E-Zigaretten schon schwer Unfälle gegeben wo den Leuten das Teil im Gesicht Explodiert ist  danach mittelschwer Brandverletzungen im Gesicht , man sollte meiner Meinung    für so was keine Werbung  in Foren machen .


----------



## Dragon AMD (22. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ja eben   dann kannst auch hinten beim Auto am Auspuff schnuppern ,
> da haste wenigstens noch einen Rußpartikel Filter .
> Es hat mit diesen E-Zigaretten schon schwer Unfälle gegeben wo den Leuten das Teil im Gesicht Explodiert ist  danach mittelschwer Brandverletzungen im Gesicht , man sollte meiner Meinung    für so was keine Werbung  in Foren machen .


Wenn man falsche Accus nutzt dann könnte sowas passieren. 

Hier in der Gegend ist mir nicht ein fall bekannt wo sowas explodiert ist.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## colormix (22. Juli 2019)

^^^kuck mal   Explodierende E-Zigaretten: Diese Unfaelle zeigen die grosse Gefahr - Digital Life - futurezone.de

Wenn ich  mir z.b vorstelle es passiert beim Autofahren Überholmanöver ..
Es gibt reichlich viele dieser News .


----------



## JoM79 (22. Juli 2019)

Was im Internet steht, stimmt meist eh nicht.
Lieber eigene Erfahrungen machen und nciht auf irgendwelche "Experten" verlassen.
Wer im Auto meint rauchen zu müsse, ist eh selber schuld.


----------



## colormix (22. Juli 2019)

Wenn es durch so eine E-Zigarette zu  einem schweren Unfall mit dem PKW kommt    wer Haftet dann `?


----------



## JoM79 (22. Juli 2019)

Warum sollte man während der Fahrt nicht trinken dürfen?
Man darf vieles, solange nichts passiert.
Ist wie mit den 0,5 Promille Alkohol.


----------



## fipS09 (22. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ^^^kuck mal   Explodierende E-Zigaretten: Diese Unfaelle zeigen die grosse Gefahr - Digital Life - futurezone.de
> 
> Wenn ich  mir z.b vorstelle es passiert beim Autofahren Überholmanöver ..
> Es gibt reichlich viele dieser News .


Das ist kein E-Zigaretten Problem, sondern ein Akku Problem. Das kann dir auch mit einer Taschenlampe, Powerbank, Laptop, was auch immer passieren.
Da sind in der Regel stinknormale 18650er Akkus drin, wer da Plagiate oder ähnliches kauft, dem ist nicht zu helfen. Ein originaler Sony Konion VTC5A kostet glaube ich ca. 6 Euro, da spart man am falschen Ende.


----------



## colormix (23. Juli 2019)

hatte schon mal eine ganze frisch Gegrillte  Ente verputzt haben   die Grün Weißen nicht gesehen das es geschmeckt hat.


----------



## fipS09 (23. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> hatte schon mal eine ganze frische Gegrillte  Ente verputzt haben   die Grün Weißen nicht gesehen das es geschmeckt hat.


 Solange es geschmeckt hat *g*


----------



## P2063 (23. Juli 2019)

glaube vor lauter Dampf nichts zu sehen ist im Auto ein größeres Problem als explodierende Akkus


----------



## Amon (23. Juli 2019)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Also ich dampfe jetzt seit 5 Jahren regelmäßig. Ich habe aber direkt mit dem Selbstwicklen angefangen, so ein Podsystem kann man mal zwischen durch nutzen, aber um für den Anfang ordentlich mit Nikotin versorgt zu werden, würde ich ruhig ein DTL (Direct to Loung) oder auch Sub-Ohm Gerät empfehlen. Und psar nicht am Nikotin, wenn du viel geraucht hast, fang ruhig mit 6mg an, das kratzt zwar am Anfang wie Sau, aber da gewöhnt man sich dran. Und keine Angst, das kratzen ist nicht so schlimm wie alle denken, ist halt einfach kein Stoff drin wie in einer Zigarette der das kratzen lindert. Pure unbearbeiteten Tabak kann man auch nicht rauchen, ohne ihn zu behandeln.
> 
> Es ist auf jeden Fall wichtig das du zu Anfang noch gut mit Nikotin versorgt wirst um nicht nach ein paar Tagen zur Zigarette zu greifen, eine Zigarette hat deutlich mehr als handelsübliches Liquid. Die Wirkung des Nikotins ist auch anders, du bekommst keinen direkten Flash, sondern es gelangt langsam in deinen Körper, auch wenn man denkt das durch die dicken Wolken, Unmengen an Nikotin in den Körper kommen, dies ist aber falsch.


Also 6mg Sub Ohm ist schon etwas hardcore. Als ich sub ohm angefangen habe mit meinem alten 6mg Liquid bin ich ganz schnell auf 3mg runter.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Shorty- (24. Juli 2019)

Amon schrieb:


> Also 6mg Sub Ohm ist schon etwas hardcore. Als ich sub ohm angefangen habe mit meinem alten 6mg Liquid bin ich ganz schnell auf 3mg runter.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Naja, gibt auch nicht wenig Raucher, die Ihre Zigarette in 5 Zügen aufrauchen und dazu nur 1 Minute brauchen. Da darf es zur Umstellung schon mal etwas mehr sein. Sonst wird es schwierig einen Umstieg zu schaffen.


----------



## fipS09 (24. Juli 2019)

Also ich empfehle den meisten Leuten zum Umsteigen eher M2L Geräte, das kommt meiner Meinung nach dem Rauchen etwas näher.
Aber ist sicherlich eine Ansichtssache.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Juli 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Also ich empfehle den meisten Leuten zum Umsteigen eher M2L Geräte, das kommt meiner Meinung nach dem Rauchen etwas näher.
> Aber ist sicherlich eine Ansichtssache.



Habe ich mir auch zugelegt.


----------



## -Shorty- (24. Juli 2019)

Hab ich noch vor, Zweifel aber ob sich das auch mitmeiner Vorliebe für fruchtige Liquids vereinbaren lässt. 

Der Test beim Kollege mit nem Tabakaroma war eher so geht so, geschmacklich.


----------



## Amon (24. Juli 2019)

Ich bleib bei meinem Sub Ohm. Joytech Evic Primo Mini mit einem Pro Cool Air drauf. Komm ich wunderbar mit klar.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (25. Juli 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Hab ich noch vor, Zweifel aber ob sich das auch mitmeiner Vorliebe für fruchtige Liquids vereinbaren lässt.
> 
> Der Test beim Kollege mit nem Tabakaroma war eher so geht so, geschmacklich.



Als Umsteiger solltest du erst mal eine höhere Nikotinstärke nehmen,

und dann, Schritt für Schritt reduzieren.


----------



## -Shorty- (26. Juli 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Als Umsteiger solltest du erst mal eine höhere Nikotinstärke nehmen,
> 
> und dann, Schritt für Schritt reduzieren.



Ich bin seit 2 ,5 Jahren rauchfrei, aber danke für den Tipp...


----------



## fipS09 (26. Juli 2019)

Bei mir ist heute ein Uwell Ironfist Kit angekommen 
Leider habe ich Mal wieder einen Akkuträger geschrottet, mein alter Sirius hat einen Wackelkontakt. Mal schauen ob ich das noch reparieren kann, oder ob alles verklebt ist.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Juli 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ich bin seit 2 ,5 Jahren rauchfrei, aber danke für den Tipp... [/QUOTE
> 
> ... und auch Nikotinfrei?


----------



## -Shorty- (26. Juli 2019)

Nö, aber sich zum Thema zu erkundigen lohnt. Nikotin ist für sich gesehen kein Problem, vergleichbar mit Koffein. Die 3mg Nikotin dienen auch eher dazu gesättigt zu werden, um die Dampfe nicht ständig  in der Hand zu haben.
Nutze bisher eben nur DL Geräte.

Aktuell den Uwell Nunchaku, da ich damit gut über den Arbeitstag komme, zu Hause dampfe ich nur selten.


----------



## CRYztal312 (26. Juli 2019)

Vor 2 Jahren angefangen mit dampfen, mit 12mg Nikotin und D2L.
Wäre sicherlich nicht für jeden was gewesen, aber für mich hats gepasst.

Das schwierige ist halt, sein Setup zu finden.
Ich kann mit M2L nix anfangen, probiere es immer wieder mal aus, aber irgendwas fehlt mir da.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Juli 2019)

Danke für die Infos. 

Ich steige erst mal als Backendampfer ein,

knapp 30 Jahre Hardcoreraucherei,

muss man auch erst mal packen.


----------



## CRYztal312 (26. Juli 2019)

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juli 2019)

CRYztal312 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg



Ein herzliches Dankeschön.


----------



## Amon (29. Juli 2019)

Wird schon klappen. Habe auch über 30 Jahre geraucht. Hatte anfangs aber immer noch ne Schachtel Kippen in der Tasche. Allerdings hat die dann gute 3 Tage gehalten und nicht wie üblich einen Tag. Jetzt bin ich ab von dem Zeug, hat aber halt etwas gedauert und ab und an kommt doch mal wieder das Verlangen nach ner Fluppe durch. Da muss man dann hart bleiben.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ryzen1 (29. Juli 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos.
> 
> Ich steige erst mal als Backendampfer ein,
> 
> ...



Bin mir sicher, das schaffst du.

Ist eben auch viel Kopfsache, aber das dampfen erleichtert einen auf jeden Fall den Umstieg.
Bin jetzt auch mittlerweile 2 Jahre rauchfrei.
Am Anfang kommt oft der Drang nach einer Zigarette, aber wie Amon schon sagt. Einfach stark bleiben. Das vergeht auch wieder


----------



## Adi1 (30. Juli 2019)

Jo,  zwei Wochen ohne "normale" Kippe habe ich schon mal geschafft. 

Und irgendwie, vermisse ich sie auch gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Dremor (30. Juli 2019)

Also ich bin seit 2014 Rauchfrei und auf Dampfe umgestiegen. 
Der Unterschied ist/war doch phänomenal. 
Puste/Geschmack etc alles wieder gekommen oder besser geworden. 

Warum auch immer, s hat sich bei mir eingebürgert so ca alle halb Jahr Mal bei einem Fest/Umtrunk/Party mir Mal ne Kippe geben zu lassen. 
Zum Glück muss ich eigentlich immer nach so 3-5 Zügen feststellen das da echt so n Ekel kommt . 
Übel finde ich auch immer, dass ich mir morgens noch den Geschmack entweder einbilde oder er wirklich noch da ist. 




Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) mit Tapatalk


----------



## fipS09 (30. Juli 2019)

Dremor schrieb:


> Zum Glück muss ich eigentlich immer nach so 3-5 Zügen feststellen das da echt so n Ekel kommt .


Das geht mir auch zwei, drei mal im Jahr so, wenn ich zu tief ins Glas geschaut habe  aber bei mir sind es eher 1-2 Züge


----------

